# Question About Compound Bows



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Many years ago I bought a Bear Flare II LH to try out some bow hunting. I got what he called the longest draw available but it still wasn't quite enough to get a proper hold. I think he said it was a 36" draw.

Anyway, I could pull it too far back for the arrows so I had to try some different holds, none of which felt right.

I fractured my elbow shortly afterward and couldn't straighten out my arm out for over a year so I sold the bow at a significant loss.

Now I am considering getting another one, mainly just to target shoot. My question is, can anything be done so I can get a proper hold witout bending my arm? I saw the overdraw apparatus, not real keen on the arrowhead being inside of my hand. Do they make longer arrows now, or extensions?

Rick


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

36 inch draw? Are you 8 feet tall?
Go to a local shop (Outcast of you're in p'cola or Broxson's in Navarre) and get measured. That's step 1.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> 36 inch draw? Are you 8 feet tall?
> Go to a local shop (Outcast of you're in p'cola or Broxson's in Navarre) and get measured. That's step 1.


Not sure about that measurement, it's been a while, but I am 6'3" with extremely long arms.

Rick


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I believe that the Mathews apex will go to 34" and it's a target bow but that's the longest I've ever seen. I would definitely check wit a pro shop and get measured if your form is right and your a 36" and not 8' tall you will have scabs on your knuckles! ( that's a joke) no seriously get your form checked that's usually the biggest mistake in fitting a bow. Good luck.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If you are 6'3" tall you are draw length will be right at 30" with normal length arms. If you have very long arms you might stretch it out to about 31.5".

Measure your wing span from tip of middle finger to tip of middle finger. Do not try to stretch your arms out but stand normal. Take this measurement and divide by 2.5. This will get you pretty close. Now, what the bow is set to will depend on the manufacturer. Many bow companies exaggerate their numbers for the sake of marketing and what is said to be 30 inches is actually 30.5" - 30.75".




> My question is, can anything be done so I can get a proper hold witout bending my arm?


How straight can you get your arm? Is it very bent or can you get it nearly straight?

As far as holding a bow goes.... you should *never* actually hold or grip the bow and you should nevr force your hand to be stiff. The bows grip should only be touching the pad of your thumb and no other part of your hand. Nothing should be touching any part of your hand that is on the other side of your life line. 

This is all that the bows grip should be touching.









This is a proper bow grip that will produce very little side to side torque. Notice the knuckles are at about a 45 degree angle and the fingers are completely relaxed.









This grip is wrong. If you are holding a bow like this you are doing it wrong. A grip like this induces side to side torque.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Not sure about that measurement, it's been a while, but I am 6'3" with extremely long arms.
> 
> Rick


Just go into a shop and have em check ya!!!! 36 seems extreme but ya never know! Make sure you take your release if you have 1 that you are comfortable with....


Why is his right eye closed??? :001_huh:


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Look into Oneida bows. They are compound and recurve in one. I have a very long draw as well and that's the only compound bow I found I could comfortably shoot without modifying. I see quite a few used in target shooting and bowfishing. Not so many used for hunting because of the overall length and little more noise than hunting bows.

You CAN have some bows modified for the extra length. I had several different bow parts mixed together onto an older Mathews to get the length I need. 
Between that and the Oneida ...the Oneida is what I prefer.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice guys.

I checked my wingspan, 79". So that divided by 2.5 comes to 31.6", don't know where I got the 36".

I now remember with the old Bear bow that I couldn't pull the release back to the corner of the mouth without running out of arrow. I guess maybe a longer release would do the trick.

Even with all that I got pretty good with it the little I shot it and really enjoyed target shooting.

I don't want to sink a bunch of money into another set up but if anybody runs into a nice LH bow with max draw for sale reasonable please shoot me a PM.

Rick


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Just go into a shop and have em check ya!!!! 36 seems extreme but ya never know! Make sure you take your release if you have 1 that you are comfortable with....
> 
> 
> Why is his right eye closed??? :001_huh:
> View attachment 42506


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LMAO ! Very observant of you Jason...............
Don't know who set that up, but I can tell you that it is not going to work out very well.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

[/QUOTE]
Dry fire waiting to happen..lol


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope he has his shooting eye closed to prevent it


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigbulls know his stuff. I've worked at Archery Country in Texas for 4 years and that's how I would have explained it.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbup:


archer-1 said:


> Nope he has his shooting eye closed to prevent it


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol I'm picturing capt. Caveman with a 36" draw


----------

